# My cockatiel Mikko



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi! I'm from Latvia! I like this forum!  
I have one cockatiel boy Mikko, and my sister in Riga have one cockatiel girl!  
I posting some pictures! 
My cockatiel Mikko and my cat Puuka  
















Mikko love playing with my ring 








And My sister cockatiel girl Nika


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi and welcome! Thanks for posting the pics. Your Mikko is beautiful and so is Puuka. I gota say I love those blue eyes. On a another note, I just wanted to mention...although there are some cats that are so innocent anything can perch on them (I know because we had one that was best friends with my budgie) please be very careful as their saliva is poisonous to parrots. Anyway, I hope you enjoy it here -this forum is quite fun for tiel owners.

Ps. I love his full crest! How old is he?


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank! I love Puukas blue eyes!  I bee careful! 
Mikko is 1 year old
Nika 3 year old
And Puuka is 1 year old!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!!  Mikko is so cute!


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank!  My lovely bird!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos  Be careful about the ring too some metals are toxic


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are great photos  I love them both!!


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! You will love it here. Mikko is adorable.


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you so much!  Mikko say Thank you about nice comments!  .


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi there welcome to the forum  Mikko is a very handsome boy


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Mikko is very cute!

But I believe Nika is actually a boy, not a girl!


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Nika is girl, because in summer she laying eggs. And Mikko I buy in 26 august!


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Very cute birds and I just love the cat!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Mikko & Nika are beautiful. They seem quite comfortable with the camera. Mikko is a great little poser.

Welcome!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

mistty002 said:


> Nika is girl, because in summer she laying eggs.


That would make her 100% girl..hehe


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> That would make her 100% girl..hehe



Or one heck of an amazing guy!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! Mikko is a gorgeous guy, and so is your cat. She must be a very laid back cat to be so calm around him. Beautiful photos.


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank! Nike is cute girl!


----------

